

Google drive media player - CRX11

Hi All,<p>I've always wondered if there was a web application which allowed one seamlessly play media files stored in Google drive as a playlist.  So after unsuccessfully searching for such application over the past few months, I decided to create one and here is the result. please share your thoughts.<p>http://drive.aroscompany.com/gmbox/gmbox.php
======
patdennis
What about Google Music?

~~~
CRX11
I'm based outside the U.S

